# Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Dieser Browservergleich zeigt, welcher Browser in welchen Bereichen seine Stärken hat: 
- JavaScript- und Rendering-Performance
- Konformität zu Webstandards
- Ladegeschwindigkeit von Websites
- Startgeschwindigkeit
- Speichernutzung
- Möglichkeiten zur Anpassung

Dabei werden verschiedene Testverfahren und Benchmarks genutzt, und die Ergebnisse in einer Übersicht und in Teildiagrammen dargestellt. In der Übersicht führen Opera und Chrome in Performance, bei den Webstandards sind alle außer Internet Explorer gut dabei, Ladegeschwindigkeit ist sehr ähnlich, Internet Explorer startet am schnellsten, Firefox und Safari nutzen den Speicher am effizientesten, und Firefox beitet die besten Möglichkeiten zur Anpassung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(großes Bild auf der Website)

Das ganze Benchmark lässt sich hier finden:
Browser Roundup – Opera, Chrome, Firefox, Safari and Internet Explorer tested  multimolti’s Techblog


----------



## thysol (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Opera und Firefox sind ja ganz klar die Spitzenreiter.


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Opera ist auf jeden Fall ganz vorne dabei, bei Firefox kann man sich streiten, ob nicht Chrome den zweiten Platz verdient hat. Das hängt jetzt davon ab, wie stark man Customization und Performance gewichtet. Ich persönlich nutze kaum Addons und keine Skins und brauche daher keine Anpassungsfähigkeit, nutze also lieber die Performance (die bei ca. 25 gleichzeitig geöffneten Tabs sehr wichtig ist).


----------



## Freakless08 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Hier noch was:
Javascript Compatibiltätscheck @ Sputnik (mehr in der Mitte = bessere Javascript Unterstützung)
Sputnik

Peacekeeper Browser Performance Benchmarks
Peacekeeper - The Browser Benchmark from Futuremark Corporation


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Peacekeeper ist mit drin, schau mal auf den oberen Teil der verlinkten Seite


----------



## herethic (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Das sind doch alles Mainstream-Browser 

Avant Browser FTW


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ja stimmt, das sind die fünf größten Browser. Aber da selbst Opera nur 2% Nutzer hat lohnt es sich wohl kaum noch kleinere Browser mit einzubeziehen, da sich wahrscheinlich eh niemand angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## Funkyfunk (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Also bezüglich Firefox, Opera und Chrome finde ich sowieso, dass es eine reine Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Kryptonite (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Customization ist für mich der wichtigste Punkt. Wäre sonst wohl schon lange auf einer schnelleren Browser als Firefox umgestiegen, der kommt mir so richtig lahm vor.


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ja, hängt eben viel vom Anwender und seinen Ansprüchen ab. Es gibt sicherlich viele Leute, die total auf die Addons und Themes von Firefox stehen, kann ich auch nachvollziehen, ohne selber dazu zu gehören. 
Opera kann durch viele Features wie Mail, Turbo oder Unite überzeugen, brauche ich persönlich aber auch nicht 
Daher nutze ich Chrome, der hat nicht viele Features, aber dafür genau die die ich brauche, und ist dazu sehr schnell.


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



Kryptonite schrieb:


> Customization ist für mich der wichtigste Punkt. Wäre sonst wohl schon lange auf einer schnelleren Browser als Firefox umgestiegen, der kommt mir so richtig lahm vor.



Dann schau dir mal Chrome an. Ist bei den Addons mit 4000 am zweitbesten und hat eigentlich alle guten, die es für Firefox gibt, übernommen. Themes  gibt es halt nicht ganz so viele (120 statt 400).


----------



## Gast20141127 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



thrian schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles Mainstream-Browser
> 
> Avant Browser FTW


Wobei Avant aber nur ein Aufsatz für den IE ist und kein eigenständiger Browser.
Hat somit viele der bekannten Vor- und Nachteile.
Liste von Webbrowsern ? Wikipedia
Ich hatte ihn auch mal einige Zeit drauf, hatte allerdings ziemlich mit der Stabilität zu kämpfen.
Oder war das Maxthon ?...egal

@Topic
Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich selbst mal alle 5 grossen durch den Peacekeeper und den Sunspider Benchmark gejagt.
Opera punktet da halt wie schon immer bei der W3C Konformität.
Die Performance auf meinem System beim Seitenaufbau war aber nur auf Platz 4 vor dem IE8, wenn auch nur knapp vor Firefox.
Chrome und Safari sind halt sauschnell. Sie nutzen ja auch dieselbe Renderengine.
Mir persönlich gefällt aber die Oberfläche/Bedienung vom Chrome nicht so, Ist aber sicher nur Gewohnheitssache,
und bei Safari fehlen mir doch die Erweiterbarkeiten, obwohl er doch schon einige Funktionen mitbringt wo man bei anderen Addons braucht.
Wenn ich dann noch eine etwas aufwendigere Seite im IE laden muss vergehts mir dann sowieseo.
Der grosse Vorteil von Firefox mit der niedrigeren Angreifbarkeit ist seit dem grösseren Marktanteil ja leider auch dahin.
Da ich aber auf einige liebgewonnene Addons nicht verzichten will bleib ich erstmal bei Firefox,
auch wenn er nicht unbedingt der schnellste  und Ram-sparendste ist.
Aber die Versionen 3.7 und dann die 4 sollten da doch einiges richten.
Opera wäre für mich personlich die interessanteste Alternative aufgrund der Standards, Sicherheit und doch vielen tollen Funktionen.
Oder vielleicht Lynx....


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> @Topic
> Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich selbst mal alle 5 grossen durch den Peacekeeper und den Sunspider Benchmark gejagt.
> Opera punktet da halt wie schon immer bei der W3C Konformität.
> Die Performance auf meinem System beim Seitenaufbau war aber nur auf Platz 4 vor dem IE8, wenn auch nur knapp vor Firefox.


Der große Performancesprung von Opera kam auch erst durch Version 10 und dann 10.50. Vorher war Opera eher immer hinten dabei, aber seit 10.50 behaupten sie der schnellste Webbrowser der Welt zu sein, und das bestätigt der Vergleich ja auch. Mehr siehe hier:
New version of Opera catching up with Chrome’s performance?  multimolti’s Techblog
Opera 10.50b claims to be fastest browser on Earth  multimolti’s Techblog



gustlegga schrieb:


> Chrome und Safari sind halt sauschnell. Sie nutzen ja auch dieselbe Renderengine.
> Mir persönlich gefällt aber die Oberfläche/Bedienung vom Chrome nicht so, Ist aber sicher nur Gewohnheitssache,
> und bei Safari fehlen mir doch die Erweiterbarkeiten, obwohl er doch schon einige Funktionen mitbringt wo man bei anderen Addons braucht.
> Wenn ich dann noch eine etwas aufwendigere Seite im IE laden muss vergehts mir dann sowieseo.
> ...



Firefox IST der RAM-sparendste, lies mal den Untertitel vom Diagramm (oder den Pfeil ganz links). Die RAM-Ergebnisse (und alle Zeitergebnisse) sind invertiert, sodass ein höherer Balken besser bedeutet. Sonst wäre es sehr kompliziert, das Ergebnis zu deuten.
Und das UI von Chrome ist eigentlich sehr gut, man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen. Wenn man viel mit der  Tastatur macht ist es eigentlich perfekt, weil dir keine unnötigen Buttons den Platz wegnehmen. Dazu kommt eben noch die praktische Omnibox (die URL-Leiste), in der man den Verlauf durchsuchen kann (auch den Inhalt von schon besuchten Websites), die Downloads, die Lesezeichen, und auch eine websitespezifische Suche (z.B. gebe ich "wiki Hardware" ein und er sucht bei Wikipedia nach Hardware). Firefox kann davon auch vieles, aber ich glaube Verlauf durchsuchen, und vor allem den Inhalt der Websites im Verlauf macht FF nicht.


----------



## Jami (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ab der 3.7 sollen in Firefox doch die Addons in eigene Tasks ausgelagert werden, das wird einen mächtigen Performance schub bringen. Und einen bei der Startgeschwindigkeit.*


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Joa, die Leute bei Mozilla haben sich solche Browserbenchmarks wohl mal selber angeschaut und beschlossen, dass da was gemacht werden muss


----------



## Alchemist_ (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



Jami schrieb:


> Ab der 3.7 sollen in Firefox doch die Addons in eigene Tasks ausgelagert werden, das wird einen mächtigen Performance schub bringen. Und einen bei der Startgeschwindigkeit.*




Oh ja, da freu ich mich auch schon riesig drauf!
Vielleicht kratzt FF dann an Opera ^^


----------



## thysol (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich steige jetzt von Firefox auf Opera um da Opera hier klar der Sieger ist.


----------



## axel25 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Hm, würde ja auch opera nehmen, scheint aber unter win7 probleme mit langsmamen DSL zu haben


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich steige jetzt von Firefox auf Opera um da Opera hier klar der Sieger ist.



Wenn du mit dem Interface klar kommst ist das sicherlkch eine gute Wahl. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Hm, würde ja auch opera nehmen, scheint aber unter win7 probleme mit langsmamen DSL zu haben



Probier dazu mal den Turbomodus, dee lädt komprimierte Websites von den Operaservern und kann das Laden deutlich beschleunigen.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich steige jetzt von Firefox auf Opera um da Opera hier klar der Sieger ist.



Year Hab ich vor 4 Monaten auch gemacht  Opera ftw!



multimolti schrieb:


> Probier dazu mal den Turbomodus, dee lädt komprimierte Websites von den Operaservern und kann das Laden deutlich beschleunigen.



Jo stimmt schon das es sehr beschleunigt aber das leidet auch an der Grafik der Websides sie werden Pixelig 

Pics siehe Anhang!


----------



## neuer101 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich bleibe bei Firefox, das Interface gefällt mir am besten und ohne meine Add-Ons (z.B. NoScript) könnte ich auch nicht mehr leben  ...naja fast.


----------



## Thunderstom (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Firefox 3.7 wird keinen großen Fortschritt bringen 
Das sieht man schon an der alpha, auch bekannt unter minefield


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich hab Firefox 3.7 jetzt noch nicht getestet (bei 3.6 war ich noch dabei), aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Auslagerung in verschiedene Prozesse Performance bringt. Bei Chrome ist es so, und der ist eindeutig schneller


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

naja, Chrome? ich sag mal nichts dazu 
ich bin schon seit langem überzeugter firefox nutzer, aber opera hab ich auch mal probiert und hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Kommt nicht auch bald eine neue Version der Render-Engine für Firefox, also der Gecko-Engine? Die sollte doch zumindest ein wenig helfen, auch wenn der gute Fuchs sich über die Jahre hat abhängen lassen.


----------



## R33p3r (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Chrome war das nicht der mit der Massiven Sicherheitslücke(n) ???

Also ich use seit Jahren FF mit vielen Security Addons und bin daher sehr zufrieden ...


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, Chrome? ich sag mal nichts dazu
> ich bin schon seit langem überzeugter firefox nutzer, aber opera hab ich auch mal probiert und hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen



Wo liegt das Problem mit Chrome? Ist einer der fortschrittlichsten Browser überhaupt und war, bis zum Release von Opera 10.50, eindeutig auch der schnellste. Und jetzt komm ja nicht mit Geheule, dass Google spionieren würde, das zeugt nämlich nur von Unwissenheit.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

doch  Chrome hat große sicherheitslücken, und der spionage-skandal hat sich auch nicht einer einfach aus den fingern gesogen  außerdem gibts für chrome lange nicht so viele add ons wie fürn FF.


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Stimmt, nicht so viele Addons wie FF, aber immerhin am zweitmeisten und fast  vierfach so viele wie für Opera. Der Spionage-"Skandal" (das Übermitteln von Suchbegriffen an Google, was sowieso ein Großteil der Menschheit freiwillig tut) war außerdem in Version 1.0, wir haben mittlerweile 4.1 Final und 5.0 Beta. Und für Chrome gab es bisher eine große Sicherheitslücke soweit ich weiß, die auch schnell geschlossen wurde (Chrome wird am schnellsten mit Patches versorgt).


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

für mich persönlich ist Google chrome am besten .
habe auch jahre lange mozilla genutzt ,aber chrome arbeitet schneller.

Chrome hat auch die wichtigsten features,die man so braucht .
für mich reicht Chrome vollkommen aus .

von sicherheitslücken habe ich bis jetzt nichts gemerkt .
Milliardenschweres Unternehmen wie google bringt kein mist heraus.


----------



## NCphalon (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Wenns Noscript un ABP für Opera geben würd würd ich sofort umsteigen^^


----------



## multimolti (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Für Chrome gibt es Adblock-Addons  Und was in die Richtung von NoScript findet man sicherlich auch.
Adblock: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en


----------



## riedochs (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich benutze FireFox und ab und an Opera. Haben beide Vorteile und Nachteile. Der groesste Vorteil von FF dürfte die Anpassbarkeit sein.


----------



## Regen23 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> ...
> Milliardenschweres Unternehmen wie google bringt kein mist heraus.



Ist Microsoft nich auch ein milliardenschweres Unternehmen? *hust*
Nur weil viel Kohle dahinter steckt ist es noch lange kein Grund für fehlerfreie oder gar sichere Software


----------



## DaStash (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



Regen23 schrieb:


> Ist Microsoft nich auch ein milliardenschweres Unternehmen? *hust*


Wenn es so ein Mist ist, gehe ich davon aus das du Microsoftprodukte dann auch meidest?

MfG


----------



## alm0st (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich <3 meinen Feuerfuchs. Vom Interface und den Add-On's her einfach am besten


----------



## multimolti (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Kleine Bitte vom Autor des ursprünglichen Posts:

Können wir wieder  zu einer sachlichen Diskussion zurückkommen? Das hier ist weder eine Umfrage, bei der jeder antworten soll, welchen Browser er benutzt, noch ein Thread um sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen. Ich möchte eine ordentliche Diskussion zu Vor- und Nachteilen verschiedenster Browser, zu persönlichen Erfahrungen, etc. haben, ohne dass man andere Leute/Firmen/Browser grundlos fertig macht oder einfach nur schreibt _"Browser <beliebigen Namen einsetzen> ist viel besser als alle anderen!!!!111!11!einself!!! Weil das ist so!!1!!!1!!111!!"_

Danke.


----------



## Kryptonite (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Habe mir Google Chrome jetzt mal angeschaut. Gefällt mir eigentlich sehr, vorallem startet der Browser sofort, was beim Firefox bei mir z.T. bis zu 10 sekunden gedauert hat.

Die verschiedenen Ad-Block Addons funktionieren aber nicht so gut wie beim FF, im moment habe ich 2 parallel und immer noch Werbung


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich habe eigentlich nur FF benutzt, bin jetzt aber vor ca. ner Woche auf Chrome umgestiegen und bin wirklich begeistert. Obs nun wirklich schneller ist... naja... aber schöne viele Addons inzwischen und eigentlich nichts was mir fehlt.

€: Einfach mal alle Filter anmachen, jedoch sollte man die Filter für Youtube deaktivieren sonst funktionieren die Videos nicht 

In AdThwart kann man übrigens auch FF AdBlock Plus Filter importieren!


----------



## RayLio (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich bin seit fast 5 Jahren Opera Nutzer und freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Tests meine Wahl bestätigen.
Für Leute die viel mir Tabs Browsen ist es meiner Meinung nach die erste Wahl.
Dank Opera Link ist der Abstand für mich noch deutlicher zum Firefox etc gestiegen.
Opera Link gleicht die Favoriten bzw. die Persönliche Leiste mit einem Account auf einem Opera-Server ab.
So habe ich beispielsweise auf meinem Desktop-PC, Laptop und Smartphone(Opera Mini) die gleichen Favoriten und Links verfügbar.
Das ist absolut perfekt für Leute mit vielen Endgeräten.

Testet Opera mal, seit neustem sieht es noch dazu richtig **** aus 

Grüße


----------



## Kryptonite (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



RayLio schrieb:


> Ich bin seit fast 5 Jahren Opera Nutzer und freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Tests meine Wahl bestätigen.
> Für Leute die viel mir Tabs Browsen ist es meiner Meinung nach die erste Wahl.
> Dank Opera Link ist der Abstand für mich noch deutlicher zum Firefox etc gestiegen.
> Opera Link gleicht die Favoriten bzw. die Persönliche Leiste mit einem Account auf einem Opera-Server ab.
> ...



Dafür gibts in Firefox und Chrome das Addon Xmarks oder Weave


----------



## multimolti (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



RayLio schrieb:


> Ich bin seit fast 5 Jahren Opera Nutzer und freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Tests meine Wahl bestätigen.
> Für Leute die viel mir Tabs Browsen ist es meiner Meinung nach die erste Wahl.
> Dank Opera Link ist der Abstand für mich noch deutlicher zum Firefox etc gestiegen.
> Opera Link gleicht die Favoriten bzw. die Persönliche Leiste mit einem Account auf einem Opera-Server ab.
> ...



So etwas wie Opera Link gibt es auch für Chrome, heißt da aber Bookmark Sync.



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nur FF benutzt, bin jetzt aber vor ca. ner Woche auf Chrome umgestiegen und bin wirklich begeistert. Obs nun wirklich schneller ist... naja... aber schöne viele Addons inzwischen und eigentlich nichts was mir fehlt.
> 
> €: Einfach mal alle Filter anmachen, jedoch sollte man die Filter für Youtube deaktivieren sonst funktionieren die Videos nicht
> 
> In AdThwart kann man übrigens auch FF AdBlock Plus Filter importieren!



Bei mir funktioniert der AB-Filter für Youtube eigentlich auch ganz gut, die YT-Werbung ist weg und das Video läuft trotzdem


----------



## Thunderstom (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

ich wollte mich mal noch bezüglich Adblock und Opera äußern^^
In Opera gibt es schon lange einen Werbefilter mit der Urlfilter.ini datei, wo es genauso wie in adblock filter listen für gibt^^
Das einzige was ich nicht weiß wer früher war
Opera ist auf jedenfall der Pioneer des Browsermarktes, Tabs um ein Beispiel zu nennen


----------



## multimolti (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Und eigentlich ist es schade, dass Opera nur so wenig Nutzer hat, obwohl es eigentlich ein sehr ausgereifter Browser ist. Das sie früher kaum welche hatten überrascht nicht, da man ja dafür zahlen musste und es kostenlose Alternativen (IE, Mozilla) gab.
Ich denke das Hauptproblem liegt daran, dass Opera als einziger Browser in keinem Betriebssystem fest verankert ist. IE kommt mit Windows, Firefox mit Linux, Safari mit OS X und Chrome bald mit ChromeOS. Opera sollte sich auch mal ein Betriebssystem suchen und sich dort einnisten  (evtl. den IE bei Windows ersetzen).


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Der Internet Explorer liegt echt weit hinten. Die müssen die komplett neu entwickeln, damit der wieder oben mitspielen kann. Ich bleib bei meinem Firefox und bin damit zufrieden. Safari ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Opera ist auf jeden Fall ganz vorne dabei, bei Firefox kann man sich streiten, ob nicht Chrome den zweiten Platz verdient hat. Das hängt jetzt davon ab, wie stark man Customization und Performance gewichtet. Ich persönlich nutze kaum Addons und keine Skins und brauche daher keine Anpassungsfähigkeit, nutze also lieber die Performance (die bei ca. 25 gleichzeitig geöffneten Tabs sehr wichtig ist).



hmmd as mit den tabs ist nen argument ... muss mir die beiden echt mal anschauen..!


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Opera kann durch viele Features wie Mail, .


das ist genau das was mich am Opera stört ein aufgezwungenes Emal Programm
Seamonky kann man mittlerweile auch in die Tonne 
das ist auch eins mit aufgezwungenen   Emal Programm , bei alten Vers.  konnte man 
noch beim installieren das verhindern das ein Emal Programm (wie ein Virus) dazu installiert wird, 
es stört und nervt  wenn ständig ein Emal Programm mit  läuft , grad wenn man keine 
Zeit hat und schnell was im Web sucht ;
bleibt mal wieder nur der IE  über von dem ganzen Haufen der Bastel Browser wo der User heute bevormundet wird in dem er kaum noch was nach seinen Bedürfnissen einstellen kann .
z.b. die Temp Pfade, oder Gif on/off usw...

Richtig gut ist kein einziger Browser ist peinlich das man es 2010 nicht ein mal geschafft hat,
obwohl grade der Browser  eins der meist genutzten Programme  auf dem PC ist ,
es gibt ca. 40 DVD Brenn Programme und nur 6 mittelmäßige Browser für den PC ,
so und wenn man mal vergleicht wie  oft man ein Brenn Programm benutzt und wie oft 
einen Browser stimmt irgendwie was nicht


----------



## monster23 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Also in den Zeiten der 2er Firefox war IE noch langsamer aber mittlerweile hat sich das wohl stark geändert.


----------



## multimolti (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> das ist genau das was mich am Opera stört ein aufgezwungenes Emal Programm
> Seamonky kann man mittlerweile auch in die Tonne
> das ist auch eins mit aufgezwungenen   Emal Programm , bei alten Vers.  konnte man
> noch beim installieren das verhindern das ein Emal Programm (wie ein Virus) dazu installiert wird,
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie habe ich nicht genau verstanden was du sagen möchtest. Vielleicht liegt das an der etwas mangelhaften deutschen Rechtschreibung und Punktuation?
Was ich entnehmen konnte kann ich auch beantworten...

Opera "zwingt" dich nicht, den Mail-Client zu benutzen. Du kannst ihn benutzen, kannst aber auch weiterhin das Online-Interface deines Providers oder Alternativen wie Outlook und Thunderbird nutzen.

Was das mit dem Virus auf sich hat konnte ich leider nicht verstehen.

Welche Browser peinlich oder eben nicht sind, und was das mit dem Jahr 2010 zu tun hat, konnte ich leider a u c h nicht verstehen.

Das mit den Brennprogrammen stimmt, es gibt viel mehr davon als Browser, obwohl man sie seltener benutzt. Aber du musst bedenken, dass es deutlich einfacher ist, ein Brennprogramm zu schreiben als einen Browser (Windows und die Treiber liefern eigentlich alle I/O-Befehle), und dass jeder einen kostenlosen Browser bereits installiert hat, also garantiert nichts dafür zahlen wird.
Ein vernünftiges Brennprogramm war bei XP noch nicht integriert, bei Windows 7 ist zumindest eins für Dateien und Images dabei, allerdings ist das auch nicht das Wahre, wenn man mal Filme oder Musik brennen möchte.

Wie du also siehst gibt es einen Markt für kostenpflichtige Brennprogramme und keinen für kostenpflichtige Browser, und wenn du die Wahl hättest Geld zu verdienen oder keins zu verdienen, was würdest du machen?


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Opera "zwingt" dich nicht, den Mail-Client zu benutzen. Du kannst ihn benutzen, kannst aber auch weiterhin das Online-Interface deines Providers oder Alternativen wie Outlook und Thunderbird nutzen.



es stört aber trotzdem und ist sehr  lästig 
 immmer so eine Programm Leiche mit 
dabei zu haben und Opera und die ganzen möchtgern Browser sind alle 
*nur *32 Bit , ich habe aber ein 64 Bit OS und möchte auch *64 Bit Programme nutzten* 
weil......... 
64 Bit Programme starten schneller als 32 Bit Programme 
 bei einem 64 Bit Windows. 
der IE ist wenigstens für 32 und 64 Bit zu bekommen


----------



## Cheater (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ...und Opera und die ganzen möchtgern Browser sind alle
> *nur *32 Bit , ich habe aber ein 64 Bit OS und möchte auch *64 Bit Programme nutzten*
> weil.........
> 64 Bit Programme starten schneller als 32 Bit Programme
> ...



Dieses Argument kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei einem Browser hast du keinen Vorteil von den 64 Bit, da es keine Vorteil aus dem zusätzlichen Speicher ziehen kann. Einen Vorteil beim starten der 64 Bit Version des IE gegenüber der 32 Bit Version kann ich ebenfalls nicht feststellen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

auch milliardenschwere unternehmen können ,,mist" rausbringen. Um noch mehr geld zu machen


----------



## Bääängel (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Man siehts bei EA...


----------



## CyLord (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> das ist genau das was mich am Opera stört ein aufgezwungenes Emal Programm
> Seamonky kann man mittlerweile auch in die Tonne
> das ist auch eins mit aufgezwungenen   Emal Programm , bei alten Vers.  konnte man
> noch beim installieren das verhindern das ein Emal Programm (wie ein Virus) dazu installiert wird,
> ...



Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es eine Browsersuite ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen Programmen. Programmleiche ist quatsch - entweder man nutzt es oder nicht. Du nutzt doch auch nicht jede Funktion von jedem Programm.


----------



## multimolti (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> es stört aber trotzdem und ist sehr  lästig
> immmer so eine Programm Leiche mit
> dabei zu haben und Opera und die ganzen möchtgern Browser sind alle
> *nur *32 Bit , ich habe aber ein 64 Bit OS und möchte auch *64 Bit Programme nutzten*
> ...



Bitte achte mal auf deine Rechtschreibung, es ist echt eine Qual deinen Text zu lesen. Und 64-bit startet nicht unbedingt schneller als 32-bit.



Cheater schrieb:


> Dieses Argument kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei einem Browser hast du keinen Vorteil von den 64 Bit, da es keine Vorteil aus dem zusätzlichen Speicher ziehen kann. Einen Vorteil beim starten der 64 Bit Version des IE gegenüber der 32 Bit Version kann ich ebenfalls nicht feststellen.



Es hat auch andere Vorteile als nur den maximalen Speicher. Mit 64-bit kannst du theoretisch große Zahlen deutlich schneller Addieren/Multiplizieren/etc, aber Browser brauchen solch große Zahlen meistens gar nicht. Ich habe mal mit einem Chrome-Entwickler gesprochen, der meinte dass es in nächster Zeit keine 64-bit-Version geben werde, weil die komplette V8-JavaScript-Engine umgeschrieben werden müsste. Ich denke, ähnliche Argumente gelten auch für andere Browser.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> auch milliardenschwere unternehmen können ,,mist" rausbringen. Um noch mehr geld zu machen



Und was verdienen Microsoft oder Google bitte mit dem IE oder Chrome?


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



CyLord schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es eine Browsersuite ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen Programmen. Programmleiche ist quatsch - entweder man nutzt es oder nicht. Du nutzt doch auch nicht jede Funktion von jedem Programm.



und deswegen stören diese  Funktionen auch weil es unübersichtlich wird 
so wie  unnötig Speicherlastig  sachen die man nie braucht,
z.b. Offices  mit Tabellen Funktion wenn ich doch nur eine Textverarbeitung 
brauch...  lade ich mir AbiWord runter.


----------



## multimolti (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> und deswegen stören diese  Funktionen auch weil es unübersichtlich wird
> so wie  unnötig Speicherlastig  sachen die man nie braucht,
> z.b. Offices  mit Tabellen Funktion wenn ich doch nur eine Textverarbeitung
> brauch...  lade ich mir AbiWord runter.



Welchen Browser benutzt du denn? Müsste ja sowas wie der Internet Explorer 9 Platform Preview sein, mit jedem anderen würdest du dir selbst wiedersprechen.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

IE 7  64 Bit  mit Werbeblocker


----------



## poiu (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

was einige hier schreiben ist schon peinlich, man oh man

jedem das seine 

nebenbei immer wenn ich sowas lese fallen mir zwei sachen ein :

YouTube - FireFox


http://screenshots.darkarchon.codeserv.org/browserschuchteley.jpg


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

^^ Firefox ist ein Schrott Browser weil der die Internet Verbindung nicht automatisch beenden kann bei nicht Aktivität,
oder zahlst  du  die Strom und Internet Kosten ?
so wie zum deinem Wort "ist schon peinlich"


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^ Firefox ist ein Schrott Browser...


Das halte ich für ein unbewiesenes Gerücht! 



amdintel schrieb:


> ...weil der die Internet Verbindung nicht automatisch beenden kann bei nicht Aktivität


Das ist ja auch nicht Browserabhängig, sondern eine Einstellungsache in den Internetoptionen oder/und Breitbandverbindung! Funktioniert daher mit jedem Internetbrowser


----------



## multimolti (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^ Firefox ist ein Schrott Browser weil der die Internet Verbindung nicht automatisch beenden kann bei nicht Aktivität,
> oder zahlst  du  die Strom und Internet Kosten ?
> so wie zum deinem Wort "ist schon peinlich"



Jo, das einzige was hier peinlich ist ist deine Argumentation und deine Rechtschreibung  Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, wo du wohnst, aber zumindest bei mir im zivilisierten Deutschland gibt es so eine tolle Technologie namens "Flatrate". Schon mal gehört? Oder bist du der englischen Sprache genauso mächtig wie der deutschen?


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Was mir noch fehlt ist der Reiter "Privacy". Ich glaube, Chrome würde da ziemlich auf die Nase fallen. *G*


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

bei uns gibt es aber kein DSL 
und wenn ich vergessen rechtzeitig vor 00  die Verbindung zu  trennen 
 und nach 00 Uhr keine SMS schicke  
wird KB weise angerechnet UMTs , da kosten dann 500 MB ca. 120 € 
wenn du so viel Geld hast kannste mir das ja 
bezahlen dann nehme ich gern den Bastel
Browser Firefox
was  kann ich dafür wenn man hier in Deutschland  nicht flächendeckend DLS gibt.


----------



## Namaker (20. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



Cheater schrieb:


> Bei einem Browser hast du keinen Vorteil von den 64 Bit, da es keine Vorteil aus dem zusätzlichen Speicher ziehen kann.


Dann hattest du noch nie über 250 Seiten auf, da kommt der FF schnell mal in die Nähe von 2GiB RAM-Verbrauch.


----------



## multimolti (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Was mir noch fehlt ist der Reiter "Privacy". Ich glaube, Chrome würde da ziemlich auf die Nase fallen. *G*



Och, das glaube ich kaum. Bei Privacy könnte man z.B. den Privaten Modus bewerten, den sich alle Browser außer Opera leisten können. Was fällt dir sonst noch ein?


----------



## falkboett (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Hallo,

also ich benutzte bis vor kurzem ausschließlich Firefox in der aktuellen Version. Jetzt dazu noch Opera und Chrome. 

Am besten gefällt mir eigentlich Opera, nur leider habe ich auf einigen Seiten Darstellungsfehler. Aufgrund dieses Artikels habe ich mir auch mal Chrome näher angeschaut. Sehr minimalistisch, aber sehr schnell (wie auch Opera).  Subjektiv würde ich auf jeden Fall meinen, dass beide Browser schneller als Firefox sind. 

MfG


----------



## DrSin (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Wenn die Werbeblocker auch nur ansatzweise so gut funzen würden wie im FF... würde ich Chrome oder Opera nutzen


----------



## multimolti (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



falkboett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich benutzte bis vor kurzem ausschließlich Firefox in der aktuellen Version. Jetzt dazu noch Opera und Chrome.
> 
> ...





DrSin schrieb:


> Wenn die Werbeblocker auch nur ansatzweise so gut funzen würden wie im FF... würde ich Chrome oder Opera nutzen



Wenn ihr Fehler findet könnt ihr die doch beide melden! Bei Opera kannst du hier einen Bug Report liefern: Opera: Support - Reporting bugs
Da es sich bei Chrome um eine Extension handelt müsstest du den Entwickler anschreiben. Ich benutze normalerweise von allen Browsern immer die Alpha-Versionen und finde dementsprechend viele Fehler, und ich kann euch sagen dass es nicht aufwändig oder schlimm ist einen Fehler zu melden. Man bekommt auch oft freundliche Antworten oder Tipps, wie man die Fehler kurz umgehen kann, von den Entwicklern.


----------



## falkboett (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Da hast allerdings recht. Werde ich so tun.

MfG


----------



## multimolti (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> bei uns gibt es aber kein DSL
> und wenn ich vergessen rechtzeitig vor 00  die Verbindung zu  trennen
> und nach 00 Uhr keine SMS schicke
> wird KB weise angerechnet UMTs , da kosten dann 500 MB ca. 120 €
> ...



Ich habe grade was zu deinem tollen IE7 gefunden: Clickjacking: IE7 öffnet Kriminellen die Tür - Business News - CHIP Online


----------



## DaStash (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Ich habe grade was zu deinem tollen IE7 gefunden: Clickjacking: IE7 öffnet Kriminellen die Tür - Business News - CHIP Online


Interessanter ist doch welcher Browser dagegen geschützt ist. 
"Stone wies auf der Black Hat Conference in den  USA nach, dass derzeit nur Internet Explorer 8, Safari 4 und höher sowie  Chrome 2 und höher gegen die Einrichtung von iFrames geschützt seien"

MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

@multimolti: von microsoft hab ich nichts gesagt 
Und google kann mit chrome verdienen, indem sie ihre ,,ermittelten" (eher spionierten) daten an andere unternehmen verkaufen  nicht zuletzt an spammer


----------



## multimolti (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Interessanter ist doch welcher Browser dagegen geschützt ist.
> "Stone wies auf der Black Hat Conference in den  USA nach, dass derzeit nur Internet Explorer 8, Safari 4 und höher sowie  Chrome 2 und höher gegen die Einrichtung von iFrames geschützt seien"
> 
> MfG



Hmm, Firefox Fail würde ich mal sagen 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @multimolti: von microsoft hab ich nichts gesagt
> Und google kann mit chrome verdienen, indem sie ihre ,,ermittelten" (eher spionierten) daten an andere unternehmen verkaufen  nicht zuletzt an spammer



Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle für Flusen im Kopf habt, welche spionierten Daten meinst du denn? Alle machen immer Aufstand, aber ich habe hier im Thread noch niemanden gesehen, der irgendwas konkretes nennen konnte. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Menschen, die alles, was sie in der Bild lesen für  die einzige Wahrheit nehmen.


----------



## falkboett (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Hallo,

hatte Darstellungsfehler mit Opera. Irgendwie hat die Formatierung einiger Seiten nicht gestimmt. Den Fehler habe ich jetzt gefunden. Lag an der Einstellung - an Breite anpassen - (jetzt deaktiviert). 

Fazit nun für mich: Steige komplett auf Opera um. 

MfG


----------



## Fate T.H (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Och, das glaube ich kaum. Bei Privacy könnte man z.B. den Privaten Modus bewerten, den sich alle Browser außer Opera leisten können. Was fällt dir sonst noch ein?



Na dann frage ich mich was wohl die Privaten Tabs im Opera sind die man öffnen kann.


----------



## multimolti (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Na dann frage ich mich was wohl die Privaten Tabs im Opera sind die man öffnen kann.



Ah, tatsächlich. In der letzten Version ging das meiner Meinung nach aber noch nicht, muss also mit Opera 10.50 oder 10.51 gekommen sein. Dann können es mittlerweile alle Browser.


----------



## Fate T.H (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Die Funktion kam mit der Version 10.5 vom Opera.


----------



## amdintel (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Ich habe grade was zu deinem tollen IE7 gefunden: Clickjacking: IE7 öffnet Kriminellen die Tür - Business News - CHIP Online



Junge du hast keine Ahnung und baust dein wissen aus google und vom 
höhren und sagen auf ,
ich hab sogar einen Script Blocker im IE der alles blockt was nicht geheuer ist:

*edit außerdem kann euer doller Firefox  , Opera ? kein mht Format speichern
das ist eine Funktion wo eine Web Seite incl. aller Grafiken in einem File
gespeichert wird,
diese Funktion brauche ich sehr oft grade bei wichtigen Web. Infos *
das kann nur der IE 7 und der IE 8 der IE 9 wird das wohl auch können ..


----------



## multimolti (21. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Die Funktion kam mit der Version 10.5 vom Opera.



Das erklärt natürlich einiges, hab 10 benutzt und 10.5 jetzt nur für dieses Benchmark installiert.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> *edit außerdem kann euer doller Firefox  , Opera ? kein mht Format speichern
> das ist eine Funktion wo eine Web Seite incl. aller Grafiken in einem File
> gespeichert wird,
> diese Funktion brauche ich sehr oft grade bei wichtigen Web. Infos *
> das kann nur der IE 7 und der IE 8 der IE 9 wird das wohl auch können ..


Opera kann es von Haus aus, und Firefox mit dem Add-on UnMHT


----------



## CyLord (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> Junge du hast keine Ahnung und baust dein wissen aus google und vom
> höhren und sagen auf ,
> ich hab sogar einen Script Blocker im IE der alles blockt was nicht geheuer ist:
> 
> ...



Du suchst leider nur nach Problemen bei anderen Browsern. Du hast Dich doch mit Deinen eigenen Aussagen selber disqulaifiziert.

ps: Dein Explorer ist größer als Opera beim Download.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Also ich hab seit Jahren FireFox und werd auch bei dem bleiben...

Hab mir die anderen aber auch angeschaut, die sagen mir aber alle nichtso zu....


----------



## amdintel (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Opera kann es von Haus aus, und Firefox mit dem Add-on UnMHT


ich behaupte einfach mal dass das nicht stimmt kenne das Addon nicht und habe auch keine Lust auf einen bastel Browser, sind mehere SAchen die mir am Firefox und Opera und diese ganzen exotischen  Browser nicht gefallen viele flehende Funktionen und Einstellungen die eine Bevormundung  des Nutzers darstellt und um so mehr man an s.g. Addon rein installieren muss 
um die ein oder andere Funktion wieder zu haben um so langsamer und unsicherer wird der Firefox,
da bleibe ich doch  lieber beim IE der mit wenigen Add-on auskommt .


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Also ich habe mein Sys letztens neu aufgesetzt und habe festgestellt:

Für den "normalen User" ist Firefox *deutlich* besser.

Hatte mir aufgrund dieses Artikels Opera gehohlt , habe es 2 Tage lang intensiv genutzt (Youtube,Browser-Games,Surfen,Text usw.)

Und vorallem @ Youtube lädt Firefox fast doppelt so schnell die Videos.
Streaming ist bei Opera scht schlecht.
Und generell der Seitenaufbau.

Ich nutze nun Firefox + AdBlock Plus


----------



## amdintel (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

es geht mir hauptsächlich um diese Funktion die Firfox Opera unde diese ganzen  Exotischen   Browser nicht mehr  unterstützten 
das verursacht mir erhebliche Kosten an Strom und Internet Gebühren  wenn das nicht  mehr geht,
bei Firefox wenn online geht der PC dann nicht mehr autom. in den Stanby Mode weil über USB eine Verbindung zum Internet aufgebaut  ist, der PC ist Stundenlang an und im Internet und schaltet dann nicht mehr in den Standby Mode, oder will sich Mozilla an meinen mir dann Extra entstehen Kosten beteiligen ? Mein I7 920 260 GTS/X verbraucht  ca.  ~140/156 Watt bei normaler Nutzung z.b.
ich vergesse öfters mal den PC auszuschalten grade wenn ich mal längeren Downloads mache ,und das ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich wenn der PC mehrere Stunden unkontrolliert im Internet hängt 
"vom Hacken andere PCs wenn on  haben wir wohl noch nichts gehört "
und seit Vista und Win 7 ist es sehr umständlich wenn man manuell die Internet 
Verbindung beenden möchte ..

ich sitze nicht ständig vor dem PC noch andere sachen zu tun 
 .Firefox -> Tonne .


----------



## multimolti (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mein Sys letztens neu aufgesetzt und habe festgestellt:
> 
> Für den "normalen User" ist Firefox *deutlich* besser.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Streaming ist mir noch nicht so aufgefallen, generell sind die Ladegeschwindigkeiten ja etwa gleich. Könnte man auch mal als Aspekt für das Benchmark aufnehmen, da Videostreaming (auch mit HTML5) ja immer wichtiger wird.


----------



## Fate T.H (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> *edit außerdem kann euer doller Firefox  , Opera ? kein mht Format speichern
> das ist eine Funktion wo eine Web Seite incl. aller Grafiken in einem File
> gespeichert wird,
> diese Funktion brauche ich sehr oft grade bei wichtigen Web. Infos *
> das kann nur der IE 7 und der IE 8 der IE 9 wird das wohl auch können ..



ROFL hast du dir überhaupt z.B. den Opera angeschaut ?
MHT-Archive werden seit der Version 9.0 unterstützt, ging zwar vorher auch schon nur nicht als Archiv.



amdintel schrieb:


> es geht mir hauptsächlich um diese Funktion die Firfox Opera unde diese ganzen  Exotischen   Browser nicht mehr  unterstützten
> das verursacht mir erhebliche Kosten an Strom und Internet Gebühren  wenn das nicht  mehr geht,
> bei Firefox wenn online geht der PC dann nicht mehr autom. in den Stanby Mode weil über USB eine Verbindung zum Internet aufgebaut  ist, der PC ist Stundenlang an und im Internet und schaltet dann nicht mehr in den Standby Mode, oder will sich Mozilla an meinen mir dann Extra entstehen Kosten beteiligen ? Mein I7 920 260 GTS/X verbraucht  ca.  ~140/156 Watt bei normaler Nutzung z.b.
> ich vergesse öfters mal den PC auszuschalten grade wenn ich mal längeren Downloads mache ,und das ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich wenn der PC mehrere Stunden unkontrolliert im Internet hängt
> ...



Mal ernsthaft du beklagst dich über Stromkosten und verbaust einen nicht gerade sparenden i7 tolle logik dahinter.
Für längere oder größeren Downloads gibts DL-Manager die den PC anschließend runterfahren können. 
Was das Hacken angeht muss ich schmunzeln denn die chance ist sowas von gering
und bei einer vernünftigen Sicherung auch recht unwahrscheinlich.
In wie fern ist es umständlich die Verbindung manuell zu kappen ?
Bei einer normalen PPPoE Verbindung benötigt es genau zwei Mausklicks
für andere Verbindungen wird es nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## multimolti (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

@AM-Subaru:
Lass ihn einfach. Er/Sie hat keine sinnvollen Argumente und bringt hier immer wieder neue, irrelevante Dinge auf den Tisch. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass 99% der User hier ihre Internetverbindung nicht trennen müssen und auch eher selten Websites als Archiv abspeichern, daher ist die Diskussion total irrelevant. 
Du hast es gut gemeint, aber Fanboys kann man auch mit schlagkräftigen Argumenten und Fakten nicht überzeugen.

Daher wünsche ich mir hier wieder eine schöne Diskussion zum Benchmark und den dafür interessanten Aspekten wie Geschwindigkeit oder Speichernutzung. Sicherheit und Features habe ich extra rausgelassen, da die Sicherheit nicht objektiv bewertbar ist, und die Features von jedem Nutzer anders wahrgenommen werden.

Danke.


----------



## Fate T.H (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Okay da haste recht mit amdintel. Thema ist für mich gegessen.


Was ich suspekt finde an dem Benchmark ist was RAM angeht.
Ich kann es definitive nicht nachvollziehen das der Safari 4 so gut darin sein soll.
Das Netz ist voll mit Beschwerden darüber durfte es auch schon selbst miterleben
das er bei längerer Laufzeit und starker nutzung zu einem ordentlichen Speicherfresser wird.
1GB+ Ram Last waren keine seltenheit mit dem Browser.


----------



## multimolti (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> O
> Das Netz ist voll mit Beschwerden darüber durfte es auch schon selbst miterleben
> das er bei längerer Laufzeit und starker nutzung zu einem ordentlichen Speicherfresser wird.



Da sagst du es selber, "längere Laufzeit". Für das Benchmark habe ich alle Seiten geladen und einmal hoch- und runtergescrollt, damit der Browser die auch rendern muss. Dann wurde der Speicherverbrauch gemessen und der Browser wieder geschlossen.
Es kann natürlich sein dass Safari den Speicher nicht wieder freigibt, wenn man den Tab schließt oder auf eine weitere Website verlinkt wird. Das würde sich bei längerer Benutzung natürlich summieren, bis der Speicher irgendwann voll ist.
Das habe ich allerdings nicht gemessen.

Ich denke grade darüber nach, einen kleinen Test zu erstellen, der das automatisch machen sollte.


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Da sagst du es selber, "längere Laufzeit". Für das Benchmark habe ich alle Seiten geladen und einmal hoch- und runtergescrollt, damit der Browser die auch rendern muss. Dann wurde der Speicherverbrauch gemessen und der Browser wieder geschlossen.
> Es kann natürlich sein dass Safari den Speicher nicht wieder freigibt, wenn man den Tab schließt oder auf eine weitere Website verlinkt wird. Das würde sich bei längerer Benutzung natürlich summieren, bis der Speicher irgendwann voll ist.
> Das habe ich allerdings nicht gemessen.
> 
> Ich denke grade darüber nach, einen kleinen Test zu erstellen, der das automatisch machen sollte.


Bei solchen Test sehe ich aber ein ganz großes Problem und das nennt sich AD´s.

Das Problem ist das bei jedem Seitenladen andere Banner geladen werden, von unterschiedlich Servern, was eben unterschiedliche Ladezeiten zur Folge hat. So erhält man also ein verfälschtes Ergebnis.

MfG


----------



## Fate T.H (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

@multimolti

Joa wollte es auch nur mal anmerken das gerade der Safari dafür bekannt ist
ein derbes Speicherproblem zu haben dies betrifft aber nicht nur die Windowsversion auch Mac-User sind betroffen.
Für ein kurzes Review ist sicherlich jeden Browser im langzeit Betrieb zu testen nicht gerade toll oder sinnvoll.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das lass ich mal unkommentiert dastehen. Außer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





amdintel schrieb:


> ...kenne das Addon nicht und habe auch keine Lust auf einen bastel Browser,...


Dann halte dich in Zukunft mit solch dummdreiste Behauptungen(siehe Zitat oben u. unten) zurück!



amdintel schrieb:


> ...sind mehere SAchen die mir am Firefox und Opera und diese ganzen exotischen  Browser nicht gefallen *viele flehende Funktionen und Einstellungen die eine Bevormundung  des Nutzers darstellt und um so mehr man an s.g. Addon rein installieren muss
> um die ein oder andere Funktion wieder zu haben um so langsamer und unsicherer wird der Firefox*,


Schwachsinn!



amdintel schrieb:


> seit Vista und Win 7 ist es sehr umständlich wenn man manuell die  Internet
> Verbindung beenden möchte ..


Siehe Facepalm oben...


----------



## amdintel (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

euer geliebter Firefox kann u.a. das nicht unter Win 7 
(zwei der 4 Tabs die dann in der Windows Leiste in der Vorschau gesamt angezeigt werden ),
grade diese Funktion ist praktisch wenn man das Browser Fenster mal kurz weg geklickt hat 
weil man was sucht und dann wieder auf die letzte geöffnete Seite schnell will ,
aba auf jeden fall  ist der Firefox um Klassen besser als der Opera und eine 
gute Ergänzung zum IE und Win 7 nur ein noch recht großer Nachteil der Update Support 
Server von Mozilla ist arsch langsam 70 K kommen hier nur an ,
normalerweise laden bei mir die MS Updates mit ca. DSL 4500/5000 Geschw


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> euer geliebter Firefox kann u.a. das nicht unter Win 7
> (zwei der 4 Tabs die dann in der Windows Leiste in der Vorschau gesamt angezeigt werden ),...


Auch wenn ich gerade nicht weis was du damit meinst geht mir, und sicherlich auch anderen, deine krampfhafte Erpsenzählerei und Fehlersucherei beim Firefox gewaltig auf die Nüsse!


----------



## DaStash (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gerade nicht weis was du damit meinst geht mir, und sicherlich auch anderen, deine krampfhafte Erpsenzählerei und Fehlersucherei beim Firefox gewaltig auf die Nüsse!


Naja, man muss ja gar nicht groß Erbsen zählen. Fakt ist, dass der Firefox beispielsweise zu den unsichereren Browsern gehört, auf Grund von seinen vielen AddOns, die quasi keinen wirklichen Sicherheitsrichtlinien vorweisen können. Fakt ist auch, dass es imemrnoch nicht möglich ist, bei Typo3 im Backend ordentlich mit dem FF zu arbeiten.

Dennoch nutze ich diesen Browser und auch den IE, da ich beide als sehr nutzerfreundlich erachte und es auf beiden Seiten sowohl Vor, als auch Nachteile gibt. 

*@Multimolti*
Was ist nun mit den Benches, bezüglich meiner Anmerkung wegen den unterschiedlichen Adladezeiten? Wie willst du diesen Fakt ausschliessen, so das representative Ergebnisse zu Stande kommen?

MfG

MfG


----------



## iGreggy (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich finde das Mail Programm in Opera echt gut, aber es bietet wirklich nur rudimentäre Funktionen. Empfangsbestätigungen anfordern, Entwürfe speichern etc., sowas fehlt dann doch. 

Adblock ist kein Ding mehr, geht mittels urlfilter.ini, Rechtschreibprüfung und FlashBlock hat er auch... er ist somit ganz gut. Aber er lädt bei mir echt langsam, muss mal schauen wo da der Schuh drückt. Da ich aber Feedly nutze um meine RSS Feeds abzurufen ist das bei Opera so eine Sache. Aber eine tolle Windows 7 Integration, muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## multimolti (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



amdintel schrieb:


> euer geliebter Firefox kann u.a. das nicht unter Win 7
> (zwei der 4 Tabs die dann in der Windows Leiste in der Vorschau gesamt angezeigt werden ),
> grade diese Funktion ist praktisch wenn man das Browser Fenster mal kurz weg geklickt hat
> weil man was sucht und dann wieder auf die letzte geöffnete Seite schnell will ,
> ...



Ich versuche jetzt mal wieder, in den chinesisches Gebrabbel (oh, jetzt habe ich mehr als eine Milliarde Menschen beleidigt, tut mir leid) etwas Bedeutung reinzuinterpretieren... du meinst sicher die Vorschau, die Windows 7 beim Internet Explorer 8 von den offnenen Tabs gibt? Nein, die kann Firefox nicht, aber in Version 4.0 soll es kommen. Chrome, Opera und Safari können es übrigens, also nicht nur dein "toller" IE.

Und dass die Mozilla-Server mal langsam sind mag sein, Microsoft-Downloads sind meiner Meinung nach eh unschlagbar. Ich habe mir mal das Visual Studio mit wunderschönen 90Mbit/s von denen gezogen, kenne keinen Server der da rankommt 



DaStash schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch, dass es imemrnoch nicht möglich ist, bei Typo3 im Backend ordentlich mit dem FF zu arbeiten.


Was meinst du damit? Ich nutze Firefox nur dazu, um mit Typo3 zu arbeiten... irgendwas ist endweder an Typo3 oder an Chrome fehlerhaft, sodass man in Chrome nicht damit schreiben kann (wobei ich eher denke, dass der Fehler bei Typo liegt). Im Firefox klappt es aber wunderbar.



DaStash schrieb:


> *@Multimolti*
> Was ist nun mit den Benches, bezüglich meiner Anmerkung wegen den unterschiedlichen Adladezeiten? Wie willst du diesen Fakt ausschliessen, so das representative Ergebnisse zu Stande kommen?



Tut mir leid, dass ich erst mal das Abitur machen musste und den Benchmarks eine geringere Priorität zugemessen habe... heute die letzte schriftliche Klausur durch (Chemie), also kann es wieder ans Benchen gehen!!




iGreggy schrieb:


> Adblock ist kein Ding mehr, geht mittels urlfilter.ini, Rechtschreibprüfung und FlashBlock hat er auch... er ist somit ganz gut. Aber er lädt bei mir echt langsam, muss mal schauen wo da der Schuh drückt. Da ich aber Feedly nutze um meine RSS Feeds abzurufen ist das bei Opera so eine Sache. Aber eine tolle Windows 7 Integration, muss ich schon sagen.



Die Win7-Integration ist mittlerweile echt gut, aber auch erst seit Version 10.50. Und wenn der langsam läd kannst du ja mal den Turbo ausprobieren, mit der serverseitigen Komprimierung.


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt mal wieder, in den chinesisches Gebrabbel (oh, jetzt habe ich mehr als eine Milliarde Menschen beleidigt, tut mir leid) etwas Bedeutung reinzuinterpretieren... du meinst sicher die Vorschau, die Windows 7 beim Internet Explorer 8 von den offnenen Tabs gibt? Nein, die kann Firefox nicht, aber in Version 4.0 soll es kommen. Chrome, Opera und Safari können es übrigens, also nicht nur dein "toller" IE.



dass FIrefox das nicht kann stimmt so nicht ganz, denn diese Funktion der TAB-Vorschau in der Taskleiste gibt es auch schon in Firefox 3.6, jedoch muss mna sie derzeit noch manuell aktivieren..
Tabvorschau Windows 7 - Firefox 3.6 veröffentlicht - Golem.de-Forum

hab ich auch bei mir selber schon getestet, jedoch danach wieder deaktiviert, da es für mich nicht praktikabel ist

mfg


----------



## multimolti (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ah, das mag sein. So genau habe ich mich seit ich zu Chrome gewechselt bin nicht mehr mit FF befasst. Bei Chrome ist es ähnlich, das Feature ist da, aber bei mir deaktiviert, weil es nur nervig ist, wenn man 20 Tabs offen hat und dann versucht da unten was zu finden... da ist es einfacher, den Browser gesamt in den Vordergrund zu holen und oben auf den Tab zu klicken, vor allem weil ich genau weiß welcher wo ist (stelle die jedes mal automatisch wieder her).


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ich bin im Moment wirklich unentschlossen was ich nehme. Chrome kann wirklich überzeugen, die Facebook, Gmail und Youtube Plugins für die Browserleiste sind wirklich praktisch. Ebenso wie die Auto Play Blocker und Repeat Plugins für Youtube.

Was mir fehlt ist jedoch z.B. das speichern der Tabs beim schließen, auch hat Chrome Probleme beim Anzeigen mancher Seiten.

Hab jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen Chrome im Einsatz und werde die nächsten Woche mal wieder Opera benutzen.


----------



## multimolti (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment wirklich unentschlossen was ich nehme. Chrome kann wirklich überzeugen, die Facebook, Gmail und Youtube Plugins für die Browserleiste sind wirklich praktisch. Ebenso wie die Auto Play Blocker und Repeat Plugins für Youtube.
> 
> Was mir fehlt ist jedoch z.B. das speichern der Tabs beim schließen, auch hat Chrome Probleme beim Anzeigen mancher Seiten.
> 
> Hab jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen Chrome im Einsatz und werde die nächsten Woche mal wieder Opera benutzen.



Speichern von Tabs ist überhaupt kein Problem! Erstens macht der es sowieso automatisch (schließe ein Fenster mit mehreren Tabs, öffne ein neues Fenster und klicke dort (wenn noch keine Website offen ist) unten einfach auf den "x Tabs" Button!).
Außerdem kannst du in den Einstellungen sagen dass er bei jedem Start automatisch die vom letzten Mal wiederherstellen soll.

Mit manchen Websites gibt es echt Probleme, da hast du recht, das liegt aber oft an der Website selber. Viele Websites wurden auf IE und FF optimiert, nicht aber für Chrome, weil der eben noch so neu ist. Ansonsten gibt es ja den "Report broken website" Button.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Opera Passwörter zu importieren? Scheint mir ja nicht so


----------



## multimolti (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Ne, ich glaube das geht nicht. Du kannst Lesezeichen und so einen Kram importieren, gespeicherte Passwörter managt aber meist jeder Browser selbst (und am besten verschlüsselt), daher kommt man da nicht so leicht ran.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Von FF auf Chrome ging es auch wenn ich mich nicht irre...

Klasse find ich auch dass man bei Chrome gleich mehrere Tabs als Startseite einstellen kann...naja auf irgendwas muss man wohl immer verzichten


----------



## neuer101 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Von FF auf Chrome ging es auch wenn ich mich nicht irre...
> 
> Klasse find ich auch dass man bei Chrome gleich mehrere Tabs als Startseite einstellen kann...naja auf irgendwas muss man wohl immer verzichten


Du kannst auch im Firefox und IE mehrere Tabs gleichzeitig als Startseite nehmen .


----------



## multimolti (28. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



DaStash schrieb:


> *@Multimolti*
> Was ist nun mit den Benches, bezüglich meiner Anmerkung wegen den unterschiedlichen Adladezeiten? Wie willst du diesen Fakt ausschliessen, so das representative Ergebnisse zu Stande kommen?



Jetzt wo ich so viel Freizeit habe mach ich mich mal ran  Wenns gut läuft siehst du in 1-2h hier Ergebnisse!

EDIT:
Script läuft und muss nur noch ein bisschen gestylt werden.


----------



## multimolti (28. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Hier ist der Benchmark: Browser Memory Benchmark
Testet den bitte mal und sagt, ob der zu eurer Zufriedenheit ist. Ich wär eigentlich dafür, mehr als 20 Seiten reinzutun, damit Unterschiede noch deutlicher werden.


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Hier ist der Benchmark: Browser Memory Benchmark
> Testet den bitte mal und sagt, ob der zu eurer Zufriedenheit ist. Ich wär eigentlich dafür, mehr als 20 Seiten reinzutun, damit Unterschiede noch deutlicher werden.


Netter Test aber du solltest bedenken, dass die unterschiedlich geladenen AD´s auch unterschiedlich viel Speicher verbrauchen und du solltest natürlich vorher noch erwähnen, dass man andere Tabs schliessen sollte um ein Ergebnis von "quasi" Null an zu erreichen.

MfG


----------



## multimolti (28. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Netter Test aber du solltest bedenken, dass die unterschiedlich geladenen AD´s auch unterschiedlich viel Speicher verbrauchen



Das ist mir klar, kann ich aber nicht verhindern wenn ich populäre Websites nehme. Kann das ganze natürlich auch auf bundestag.de und so abändern, aber dann ist es nicht mehr repräsentativ weil die meisten Leute ja auf Websites mit einer Menge Flash-Werbung surfen. Die einzige Lösung wäre die ganzen Websites abzuspeichern und vom lokalen Server zu laden, dann haben alle ganz sicher den gleichen Inhalt.



DaStash schrieb:


> und du solltest natürlich vorher noch erwähnen, dass man andere Tabs schliessen sollte um ein Ergebnis von "quasi" Null an zu erreichen.
> 
> MfG



Jeder, der ein bisschen was im Hirn hat und vernünftige Ergebnisse will macht das sowieso. Außerdem sollte der private Modus rein, damit man nicht auf manchen Websites eingeloggt ist und sie daher andere Sachen laden, der Cache und Cookies sollten gelöscht werden, Adblock-Scripte müssen aus, alle Plugins müssen deaktiviert werden, man muss alle Seiten gleichzeitig laden damit nicht auf der einen noch was dazu kommt, etc... das brauche ich nicht alles extra nennen.


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*



multimolti schrieb:


> Jeder, der ein bisschen was im Hirn hat und vernünftige Ergebnisse will macht das sowieso. Außerdem sollte der private Modus rein, damit man nicht auf manchen Websites eingeloggt ist und sie daher andere Sachen laden, der Cache und Cookies sollten gelöscht werden, Adblock-Scripte müssen aus, alle Plugins müssen deaktiviert werden, man muss alle Seiten gleichzeitig laden damit nicht auf der einen noch was dazu kommt, etc... das brauche ich nicht alles extra nennen.


Für die usability wäre das aber wichtig. Hat nichts mit Hirn haben oder nicht haben zu tun, wenn man nicht vorher alles bedenkt. 

MfG


----------



## multimolti (28. April 2010)

*AW: Großer Browservergleich: Wie gut sind Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome und Safari?*

Der Test ist auch nicht dazu da, dass jeder Futzi hier mal kurz was probiert, sondern für den Einsatz in einem großen Benchmark, wie dem um das es eigentlich geht. Und für so ein Benchmark bedenkt man das eh alles und eine Menge mehr (glaub mir). Man kann nicht einfach mal so kurz die Seite aufrufen und hoffen, gute Ergebnisse zu bekommen... ist ein bisschen wie das Tweaken beim Übertakten.


----------

